# need first road bike to train for MTB--is this a good one?



## lynngym (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi ladies,
First time on the forum--I've spent so much on my MTB am looking for a lesser exp road bike for training--what do you think of these specs? I'm a REAL newbie roadie!
It's a Windsor Willow, $449 from bikedirect.com
Thanks!! lynn

Main Frame Kinesis Double Butted Aluminum Alloy, 2XH2O mounts 
Rear Triangle Tapered 7005 Series Aluminum rear stays forged road dropout with replaceable derailleur hanger. 
Fork 4130 Chromoly Unicrown Taperblade 
Crankset RPM (by FSA) Forged Aluminum Triple 30/42/52 
Bottom Bracket Sealed Cartridge 
Pedals Alloy road with clips and straps 
Front Derailleur Shimano Sora2200, clamp-on, 28.6mm 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Sora2200, 8-speed for Triple 
Shifters Shimano Sora2200, 24-speed 
Cassette/Freewheel Shimano HG 8-speed, 12/24 
Chain KMC Z 8-Speed Narrow 
Front Hub Sealed Bearing Aluminum Alloy, 32H 
Rear Hub Sealed Bearing Aluminum Alloy 2200, 32H 
Spokes 14 Gauge Stainless 
Rims DRX2000 Double Wall Box Construction, 32H/32H
- 650c wheels on 44cm, 48cm, 51cm. 700c wheels on 54cm. 
Tires Michelin Dynamic, 650c or 700 x 23c presta tubes 
Brake Set ProMax Forged Polished Aluminum Dual Pivot 
Brake Levers Shimano Sora 2200 STI Triple 
Headset Sealed Mechanism 
Handlebar Butted Aluminum - Womens-Proportionate Sizing 
Stem Road Forged Aluminum 
Tape/Grip Windsor custom cork wrap color coordinated 
Saddle Windsor WomensComfort 
Seat Post Micro Adjust alloy, 250mm, 27.2 
Seat Clamp Windsor Ultralite alloy with Quick Release


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Bikes Direct is not without its detractors but the bike is an ok starter-sort of the road equal of a $500 MTB. If you would be happy riding a MTB of that quality you will be happy enough with this.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Going used at that price point would give you a lot more bang for the buck. You also don't get hit with the depreciation that you'll experience immediately upon taking the Windsor out of the box (at that point you'd be lucky to resell it for $100 less than you paid). 

There's nothing inherently wrong about going this route o' course but if you have an experienced roadie to help you shop, I'd evaluate some used road bikes too.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

JayTee said:


> Going used at that price point would give you a lot more bang for the buck. You also don't get hit with the depreciation that you'll experience immediately upon taking the Windsor out of the box (at that point you'd be lucky to resell it for $100 less than you paid).
> 
> There's nothing inherently wrong about going this route o' course but if you have an experienced roadie to help you shop, I'd evaluate some used road bikes too.


I agree with JT here. You'll get a lighter bike with better components going used if you have someone who can help you shop. Also size and fit are extremely important. What size bikes are you considering?


----------



## stellaoc (Mar 29, 2007)

Lynn, 
I second JT and il songo. find a local bike shop that treats you well. some lbs's carry used bikes. if not, you can still get a road bike w/sora components for about $550.00
the advantage to getting it from a bike shop: they can help you with the fit. 

also, some may have older models hanging about where you can get a good deal.

other brands to consider that make good bikes at a decent price with sora or tiagra components:
jamis
raleigh
specialized
felt


----------



## lynngym (Apr 30, 2007)

il sogno said:


> I agree with JT here. You'll get a lighter bike with better components going used if you have someone who can help you shop. Also size and fit are extremely important. What size bikes are you considering?



Thanks--I need a 51cm--have done the sizing both with Quick Fit at my LBS and the "wrench" site.


----------



## lynngym (Apr 30, 2007)

thank you, thank you! Off I go shopping!


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

stellaoc said:


> Lynn,
> I second JT and il songo. find a local bike shop that treats you well. some lbs's carry used bikes. if not, you can still get a road bike w/sora components for about $550.00
> the advantage to getting it from a bike shop: they can help you with the fit.
> 
> ...


I'd add Giant to that list too... definitely good bang for the buck in the OCR series.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

lynngym said:


> Thanks--I need a 51cm--have done the sizing both with Quick Fit at my LBS and the "wrench" site.


Check out the "Classified" section here on RBR. You might be able to find a good deal there. And you know there's always Ebay.....


----------

